# Wie lade ich meine HomePage&Unterpages in Verbindung hoch?



## LarsenG (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin totaler Anfänger im Homepagen und weiß nicht wie ich meine Websites so hochlade, dass sie verbunden sind!
Ich weiß dass ihr korrekt seid und es könnt also sagt was!
Lars


----------



## imweasel (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also zu 99% geht es in dem du einfach den FTP-Client deiner Wahl startest, eine Verbindung zu deinem Host aufbaust und dann deine Files aus dem lokalen Directory auf den Remote-Host überträgst.

Oder kannst du per Webdav auf deinen Webspace zugreifen?


----------

